# Under 35 visa/moving to canada and job prospects



## stephwalsh (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi

Myself and my husband are hoping to move to Canada next April.

We would both likely qualify for skilled worker visas as we are both chartered accountants and speak English fluently (we are Irish).

I had been told that the process by which one applies for a skilled worker visa was very long and drawn out and could take up to 2 years before the visa was granted so we ruled this opion out - is this still the case?

We have the option of applying for un under 35s one year visa which would allow us to work in Canada but I have been told that it can be very difficult to get a job there with this visa.

We are hoping to move to Vancouver and we don't mind doing non-skilled work to pay the bills if it will be difficult to find work.

Can anyone recommend a good job agency we could contact in Vancouver that may be able to give us advice re job placements?

Thanks everyone, a very nervous and, (hopefully) soon-to-be, expat

Steph*


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi there. I assume you mean the federal skilled worker scheme when you say skilled worker visa? If so, this shouldn't take two years, I'm currently going through the process myself and see no reason why it should take more than 12 months, especially as the Canadian government are now taking measures to make the process quicker. I first applied in March, and am hoping to get my permanent resident status around the same time next year if all goes well.

I'm not aware of an under 35 work visa, but if this is available to you then I'm sure it would be a far quicker route. Can't really comment on how easy or difficult it would be to get a job using this route though. 

The other thing to consider, if you haven't already looked into it, is whether or not your qualifications would be recognised in Canada, as I understand many professionals are required to have their qualifications verified by a governing body who determine the Canadian equivalent qualifications. Can't comment on whether or not this would apply to accountants, but it's probably worth checking up on it.

Good luck to you both, I'm sure it would be worth the effort whichever route you choose


----------



## nonia (Oct 21, 2009)

stephwalsh said:


> Hi
> 
> Myself and my husband are hoping to move to Canada next April.
> 
> ...


Hi Steph

I am currently living in Dublin and moving to Canada in March next year..

I feel the same nervous... dont know where to start

We are palnning to land in Toronto as there are alot of companies there..
why Did you choose Vancouver? Is it better?
contacted a few consultants but they want us to be there before they start looking jobs for us.

we can share our info 

thanks 

Deepti


----------

